# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  Слова

## Dimitri

Здесь я буду давать изучающим новые слова ("особенные") и нюансы произношения.. :-)

----------


## Dimitri

подзатыльник - удар ладошкой по чьему-либо затылку

----------


## Dimitri

КГБ - произносится как "кагэбэ" или "кэгэбэ"
ФСБ - произносится как "эфэсбэ" или "фээсбэ"

----------


## Dimitri

чавкать - громко жевать во время еды [_чафкать_]

----------


## Dimitri

щуриться, прищуриться, прищуриваться, _сощуриться, сощуриваться (редко)_, прищурить глаза, сощурить глаза - to screw up eyes

----------


## BlackMage

> КГБ - произносится как "кагэбэ" или "кэгэбэ"
> ФСБ - произносится как "эфэсбэ" или "фээсбэ"

 А агент КГБ - КГБэшник (кэгэбэшник)

----------


## Dimitri

чмокнуть, чмокать - (легко поцеловать (обычно в щёчку)

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Dimitri  КГБ - произносится как "кагэбэ" или "кэгэбэ"
> ФСБ - произносится как "эфэсбэ" или "фээсбэ"   А агент КГБ - КГБэшник (кэгэбэшник)

 КГБшник 
и агент ФСБ - ФСБшник [эфэсбэшник], [фээсбэшник]

----------


## Leof

> Здесь я буду давать изучающим новые слова ("особенные") и ньюансы произношения..

 И пришёл Б*г и дал людям слова! И возрадовались народы, страждущие в изучениях, особенно возблагодарив Б*га за ньюансы. 
(откровения Льва, глава певая, стих первый)  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Dimitri  Здесь я буду давать изучающим новые слова ("особенные") и ньюансы произношения..    И пришёл Б*г и дал людям слова! И возрадовались народы, страждущие в изучениях, особенно возблагодарив Б*га за ньюансы. 
> (откровения Льва, глава певая, стих первый)

 Дашь почитать потом? Я аудиокнигу запишу и запощу на форум.  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> ньюансы

 Нюансы. 
P.S. Бог в помощь.

----------


## Leof

Артём, видишь ли, мой труд ещё не окончен - я жду следующего откровения или какого-либо знака, который бы придал мне уверенности в том, что моя вера - не суеверие. Я жду чудес: взаимопонимания, согласия, терпения, терпимости, уважения к другому, чуткости и вежливости - семь этих важных благодетелей всё ещё не до конца доступны божеству, которое милостливо явило нам плоды своей мудрости и одарило сведениями об истинно грамотном языке! 
Смиренный я лишь внемлю Ему, то, что мне открылось, я доверяю перу и пергаменту (пальцу и клавиатуре). Неисповедимы пути его знания!  ::     ::   ::   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Хм, не забудь законспектировать эти мысли! Получится хороший комментарий к тексту. 
Мне кажется, и на меня что-то снизошло!   ::  
Это после повешания какие-то откровения начались...   ::  
А ты часом не съел чего-нибудь, что получился стих?  
*думает*
...Это будет первая книга Обновлённого Завета... Вторая будет моей, точно...

----------


## Dimitri

травинка - blade 
трава- grass

----------


## Leof

*W a l t W h i t m a n* _Blades of Grass_
Very nice book! 
When you will manage how to call the striped horse, call it Z\E\B\R\A! I believe this name fits it very well!

----------


## Dimitri

хихикать
хахакать
хехекать 
говорить "хаха", "хихи", "хехе" :)

----------


## Ataklena

> хихикать хахакать
> хехекать 
> говорить "хаха", "хихи", "хехе"

 И тебя с первым апреля!   ::

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Dimitri  хихикать хахакать
> хехекать 
> говорить "хаха", "хихи", "хехе"    И тебя с первым апреля!

 ?

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Ataklena        Originally Posted by Dimitri  хихикать хахакать
> хехекать
> говорить "хаха", "хихи", "хехе"    И тебя с первым апреля!     ?

   ::  _"Хахакать_" и "_хехекать_" - это какие-то новообразования?

----------


## Ataklena

В жизни не слышала таких слов. В лучшем случае это какой-то интернетовский (падонковский) сленг. Вот пример:  http://bsu.h11.ru/anecdot/?section=marazm
И еще  

> Большая просьба на грубый литературный перевод не жаловаться
> и над арфаграфичискиме апшипкаме не хахакать.

----------


## Dimitri

хахакать и хехекать это иронично. если кто не понял :о) 
Хватит хахакать! типа того.  
Вообще, как правило, вежливые деточки не осмеливаются хехекать на оппонентов превосходящих количеством, но он это ловко обошёл... 
Ты бы написал как, а то хехекать каждый может... 
А студентами, кстати все были и неча тута хехекать!!! 
Вместо того чтобы хехекать по-бл*дски на форумах...   
Вместе того чтобы хахакать поинтересовались бы сначала, что происходит с... 
чем хахакать поделился инфой своей. а хахакать и делать загадочное лицо... 
Поярче на мел нажимайте! Прекратите хахакать! Прошу с перекошенными лицами на математику не приходить! 
И ты прежде чем хахакать, почитала бы, разобралась.

----------


## Dimitri

Так что так. А если кто-то не слышал в жизни этих слов, то ваши проблемы )

----------


## Lampada

> хахакать и хехекать это иронично. если кто не понял :о)
> ...

 Это коверканье языка.   ::

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Dimitri  хахакать и хехекать это иронично. если кто не понял :о)
> ...   Это коверканье языка.

 Тем не менее эти слова есть и их нужно знать :о)) Хотя бы для того чтобы понять

----------


## Ataklena

Ага, а "хохокать" - это говорить "Хо-хо! Хамите, парниша!"
а "хрыхрыкать" - это захлебнуться смехом. 
так скоро до кисыкуку дойдет  ::  
Учите, товарищи иностранцы, вдруг где встретится!   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Дмитрий, ты же не будешь сам всякую чушь в другом языке учить? Можно просто знать основы, всё остальное - производное. Поймётся по аналогии.

----------


## Dimitri

> Ага, а "хохокать" - это говорить "Хо-хо! Хамите, парниша!"
> а "хрыхрыкать" - это захлебнуться смехом. 
> так скоро до кисыкуку дойдет  
> Учите, товарищи иностранцы, вдруг где встретится!

 я разве писал что-то наподобие хохокать и хрыхрыкать?

----------


## Dimitri

> Дмитрий, ты же не будешь сам всякую чушь в другом языке учить? Можно просто знать основы, всё остальное - производное. Поймётся по аналогии.

 буду конечно. я её и учу сейчас )
Нужно знать разные нюансы

----------


## Dimitri

Я же написал в начале темы, по-моему, что я буду тут давать "особенные", если можно так сказать, слова. 
Так что хоть изойдитесь

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Дмитрий, ты же не будешь сам всякую чушь в другом языке учить? Можно просто знать основы, всё остальное - производное. Поймётся по аналогии.   буду конечно. я её и учу сейчас )
> Нужно знать разные нюансы

 Нюансы - да, а не всякую галиматью.

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Dimitri        Originally Posted by Rtyom  Дмитрий, ты же не будешь сам всякую чушь в другом языке учить? Можно просто знать основы, всё остальное - производное. Поймётся по аналогии.   буду конечно. я её и учу сейчас )
> Нужно знать разные нюансы   Нюансы - да, а не всякую галиматью.

 не нравится, не читай

----------


## Dimitri

Тот кто может прочитать этот топик - как минимум знает уже язык нормально.. так что ему можно и поучить галиматью )

----------


## Ataklena

> Originally Posted by Ataklena  Ага, а "хохокать" - это говорить "Хо-хо! Хамите, парниша!"
> а "хрыхрыкать" - это захлебнуться смехом. 
> так скоро до кисыкуку дойдет  
> Учите, товарищи иностранцы, вдруг где встретится!     я разве писал что-то наподобие хохокать и хрыхрыкать?

 Именно так. Многоуважаемый *Dimitri* написал что-то наподобие хохокать и хрыхрыкать...

----------


## Dimitri

Короче всё, ваши язвы я буду игнорировать. :))
Пишите тут что хотите, а я всё равно буду давать тут свои слова :))

----------


## Lampada

> ...Так что хоть изойдитесь

 Глагол "изойти" обычно требует дополнения.
Например:  _изойти слезами_.

----------


## flowforever

Почему вы так привязались к этим словам? По-моему очень даже и неплохо было бы их знать... 
 Может, кто-нибуть умный и инициативный создаст такую же тему в разделе English for Russians...

----------


## Lampada

> Почему вы так привязались к этим словам? По-моему очень даже и неплохо было бы их знать...

 Почему "привязались"?  Я думаю, что это просто дискуссия.

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Dimitri  ...Так что хоть изойдитесь   Глагол "изойти" обычно требует дополнения.
> Например:  _изойти слезами_.

 а, ну хорошо - тогда "хоть изойдитесь своей желчью , я все равно тут буду давать эти слова". так устраивает? :))

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by Dimitri  ...Так что хоть изойдитесь   Глагол "изойти" обычно требует дополнения.
> Например:  _изойти слезами_.   а, ну хорошо - тогда "хоть изойдитесь своей желчью , я все равно тут буду давать эти слова". так устраивает? )

 Так лучше, хоть и грубовато немного.   Кстати, по-моему, "своей" тут лишнее.  Чьей же ещё?

----------


## Rtyom

Суффикс -сь тут явно лишний.

----------


## Lampada

> Суффикс -сь тут явно лишний.

 Согласна.    ::

----------


## Dimitri

итак то что было выше: 
подзатыльник - удар ладошкой по чьему-либо затылку 
КГБ - произносится как "кагэбэ" или "кэгэбэ"
ФСБ - произносится как "эфэсбэ" или "фээсбэ" 
агент КГБ - КГБшник
агент ФСБ - ФСБшник 
чавкать - громко жевать во время еды [_чафкать_] 
щуриться, прищуриться, прищуриваться, сощуриться, сощуриваться (редко), прищурить глаза, сощурить глаза - to screw up eyes  
чмокнуть, чмокать - (легко поцеловать (обычно в щёчку)  
травинка - blade 
трава- grass  
хихикать - говорить "хихи"
хахакать - говорить "хаха"
хехекать - говорить "хехе"

----------


## Dimitri

*халява* - что-л. бесплатное, полученно лёгким путём *халявщик* - тот кто любит всё бесплатное, получать что-л. бесплатно и лёгким путём *халявить* - быть халявщиком %)

----------


## Dimitri

бухать - пить алкоголь :о) (что-то типо сленга)

----------


## Dimitri

даун (Down) - умственно отсталый или похожий на него, глупый

----------


## Lampada

> бухать - пить алкоголь :о) (что-то типо сленга)

 См. здесь

----------


## Lampada

> [b]халява[/b] - что-л. бесплатное, полученно лёгким путём *халявщик* - тот кто любит всё бесплатное, получать что-л. бесплатно и лёгким путём *халявить* - быть халявщиком %)

 См. здесь
Дима, я надеюсь, ты не против того, что я вытаскиваю старые темы?  Я думаю, что так будет лучше запоминаться.

----------


## Leof

> чмокнуть, чмокать - (легко поцеловать (обычно в щёчку)

 Дмитрий, пожалуйста, допиши, что чм*о*кать means also to make a loud short kissing sound by lips (not only when you kiss somebody) - it is always used by people who drive/ride the horse, also often by people which call the dog. 
чм*о*кнуть or as a weaker/shorter sound причм*о*кнуть - means various sounds which have different meanings.
Such sound happens when you stretch your cheek back (when you wish to suck out from your tooth a disturbing piece of food) - as far as I know it has at least two meanings - the dissappointment and the expression of smelling or looking at something very tastefull/attractive.
ALSO!
The other sound which happens when you (with relaxed open lips) stick your tongue to the back of closed teeth and then fastly move the tongue back. The sound is similar with nts tsz or such.
Again, as I know, it can show such emotions like: dissappointment or (continuing fastly many times in a row) the thought that someone overestimates his abilities. 
I am sure this particular and important additions will take a lot of attantion of your readers.
Please add them as soon as you can.

----------


## Dimitri

> it is always used by people who drive/ride the horse

 они говорят но-но, а не чмокают

----------


## Dimitri

> ALSO! 
> The other sound which happens when you (with relaxed open lips) stick your tongue to the back of closed teeth and then fastly move the tongue back. The sound is similar with nts tsz or such.

 всё чушь. Эти звуки не называются "причмокивать"
У этих звуков нет назвнаия

----------


## Dimitri

ПРИЧМОКИВАТЬ несов. неперех.
1. Производить звук губами, смыкая и быстро размыкая их. 
ЧМОКАТЬ несов. перех. и неперех. разг.
1. неперех. Производить характерный звук всасывающим движением губ, отделяемых одна от другой.
2. неперех. Издавать сходный звук, отделяясь, отрываясь от чего-л. (о чем-л. вязком, жидком или о том, что высвобождается из чего-л. вязкого, жидкого).
3. Целовать.

----------


## Chuvak

Дмитрий, если Вы будете продолжать в том-же духе, выписывая ВСЕ слова русского языка, то боюсь что для Вашего творчества на этом форуме просто места не хватит.   ::  К тому-же для этих целей существуют СЛОВАРИ, в которых всегда можно найти нужное слово (даже мат, если кому интересно)   ::

----------


## Chuvak

> подзатыльник - удар ладошкой по чьему-либо затылку

 Lingvo tells: cuff on the nape; clip (on the back of the head) - Достаточно подробное объяснение.

----------


## Dimitri

> Дмитрий, если Вы будете продолжать в том-же духе, выписывая ВСЕ слова русского языка, то боюсь что для Вашего творчества на этом форуме просто места не хватит.   К тому-же для этих целей существуют СЛОВАРИ, в которых всегда можно найти нужное слово (даже мат, если кому интересно)

 не для всех слов существует прямой перевод, такие я и стараюсь давать. 
По поводу ВСЕХ слов - читай первый пост

----------


## Dimitri

Мямлить - медленно, вяло, невнятно говорить.
Мямля - тот кто мямлит

----------


## Lampada

> *халява* - что-л. бесплатное, полученно лёгким путём *халявщик* - тот кто любит всё бесплатное, получать что-л. бесплатно и лёгким путём *халявить* - быть халявщиком %)

 Ха-ха!  _Халяву_ притащили из иврита.   ::   Как и тучу другой фени:  http://gramota.ru/forum/read.php?f=6&i=1858&t=1858 
"_Халява – что-то бесплатное, за чужой счет. От הלוואה/халваа – «ссуда»-
«подарок». (Когда-то в еврейской общине членам её бесплатно (без процентов) бед-някам давали ссуду_."

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Dimitri  *халява* - что-л. бесплатное, полученно лёгким путём *халявщик* - тот кто любит всё бесплатное, получать что-л. бесплатно и лёгким путём *халявить* - быть халявщиком %)   Ха-ха!  _Халяву_ притащили из иврита.    Как и тучу другой фени:  http://gramota.ru/forum/read.php?f=6&i=1858&t=1858 
> "_Халява – что-то бесплатное, за чужой счет. От הלוואה/халваа – «ссуда»-
> «подарок». (Когда-то в еврейской общине членам её бесплатно (без процентов) бед-някам давали ссуду_."

 да это бред скорее всего, просто проводят аналогии по звучанию

----------


## Leof

> it is always used by people who drive/ride the horse

   

> они говорят но-но, а не чмокают

 *Толковый словарь Даля:*  *ЧМОКАТЬ*, чмокнуть, чмокивать, издавать губами вприсос звук чмок, понуждая коня, или лакомо обсасывая что и пр. 
- кого, целовать, лобызать вслух. -ся, целоваться. Чмокнемся на прощанье! Чокнемся (стаканами) да чмокнемся!  *Толковый словарь Ушакова:*  *ПРИЧМОКНУТЬ*, причмокну, причмокнешь, сов. (к причмокивать). Произвести звук губами, сомкнув и быстро разомкнув их. Причмокнуть от удовольствия. Причмокнуть, погоняя лошадь. Несколько раз причмокнул губами и подмигнул глазом. Чехов.   *Толковый словарь Ожегова:*  *ПРИЧМОКНУТЬ*, –ну, –нешь; сов. Произвести короткий чмокающий звук губами. Причмокнуть от удовольствия.  ::

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Leof  it is always used by people who drive/ride the horse          Originally Posted by Dimitri  они говорят но-но, а не чмокают   *Толковый словарь Даля:*  *ЧМОКАТЬ*, чмокнуть, чмокивать, издавать губами вприсос звук чмок, понуждая коня, или лакомо обсасывая что и пр. 
> - кого, целовать, лобызать вслух. -ся, целоваться. Чмокнемся на прощанье! Чокнемся (стаканами) да чмокнемся!  *Толковый словарь Ушакова:*  *ПРИЧМОКНУТЬ*, причмокну, причмокнешь, сов. (к причмокивать). Произвести звук губами, сомкнув и быстро разомкнув их. Причмокнуть от удовольствия. Причмокнуть, погоняя лошадь. Несколько раз причмокнул губами и подмигнул глазом. Чехов.   *Толковый словарь Ожегова:*  *ПРИЧМОКНУТЬ*, –ну, –нешь; сов. Произвести короткий чмокающий звук губами. Причмокнуть от удовольствия.

 Ок, создавай свою тему и давай там устаревшие или маловстречающиеся значения на здоровье.

----------


## Leof

Ну зачем же новую, когда можно исправить эту?
Дима, они вовсе не устаревшие.  
Я опять вижу, что ты ошибся:  

> даун (Down) - умственно отсталый или похожий на него, глупый

 Получается, что по-русски с маленькой, то по-английски с большой буквы.
напиши либо _даун_ (sounds like _down_)
Либо _синдром Дауна - синдром, который в 1866 году впервые описал английский врач Лэнгдон Даун (Down)_... и далее опиши чем он характерен, расскажи об исследованиях в этой области Жерома Лежена.   ::

----------


## Dimitri

> Ну зачем же новую, когда можно исправить эту?
> Дима, они вовсе не устаревшие.  
> Я опять вижу, что ты ошибся:       Originally Posted by Dimitri  даун (Down) - умственно отсталый или похожий на него, глупый   Получается, что по-русски с маленькой, то по-английски с большой буквы.
> напиши либо _даун_ (sounds like _down_)
> Либо _синдром Дауна - синдром, который в 1866 году впервые описал английский врач Лэнгдон Даун (Down)_... и далее опиши чем он характерен, расскажи об исследованиях в этой области Жерома Лежена.

 1) Затем, что я даю тут разговорные понятия, а ты пытаешься влезть с какими-то устаревшими и неправильными понятиями.  
2) Если даже грамоту.ру ничего не сказала про это значение слова чмокать и я ничего об этом тоже не слышал, то это устаревшее понятие или редкое. 
3) по-английски это пишется именно с большой буквы, так мне говорит переводчик

----------


## Rtyom

Лев, позволь мне ещё раз поддержать Дмитрия.  :: 
Цель, поставленная им, - давать учащим русский слова разговорного характера, которые ему приходят в голову; все значения одного и того же слова в зависимости от этого даваться не обязаны. Я соглашаюсь с определением "чмокнуть" и не полагаю остальные уместными для объяснения. Другое дело, как он это преподносит. Вечно упрямится, как будто ему не хочется признавать объективные факты... А я ведь говорил, что отчуждение до добра не доводит. Впрочем, имеющий уши да услышит. Не буду развивать офтопик.

----------


## Leof

OK  ::

----------


## Dimitri

*фоткаться, сфоткаться (сленг)* - фотографироваться, сфотографироваться *сфоткать* - сфотографировать *фотка* - фотография

----------


## Dimitri

*галимый* - плохой, некачественный *галимо*, *голяк* - плохо, некачественно

----------


## Leof

> *сфоткать* - сфотографировать

 И нужно везде проставить ударения! Ты же не хочешь, чтобы такие красивые слова произносили неверно?  ::

----------


## Chuvak

> *галимый* - плохой, некачественный *галимо*, *голяк* - плохо, некачественно

 Голяк чаще используется как существительное и означает "отсутствие денег"
Например: В карманах - голяк (т.е. у кого-то с деньгами проблемы)

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Dimitri  *галимый* - плохой, некачественный *галимо*, *голяк* - плохо, некачественно   Голяк чаще используется как существительное и означает "отсутствие денег"
> Например: В карманах - голяк (т.е. у кого-то с деньгами проблемы)

 Я чаще вижу это слово в интернете, чем слышу в жизни, и там используется как то, о чём говорит Дмитрий.

----------


## Dimitri

*фига* - fico; fig *фиговый* - плохой, некачественный *фигня* - чушь, nonsense *фиг тебе* - "нет" :)

----------


## Dimitri

*левый*:
1) left
2) "некачественный" (сленг). Например: Левая водка

----------


## Dimitri

Кстати, кто-нибудь смотрит этот топик вообще из изучающих?   ::  Не вижу активности..
А то может зря пишу тут :о)

----------


## Dimitri

Похоже никто не читает :))
лана, тогда забиваем на топ :о)

----------


## Chuvak

> Originally Posted by Chuvak        Originally Posted by Dimitri  *галимый* - плохой, некачественный *галимо*, *голяк* - плохо, некачественно   Голяк чаще используется как существительное и означает "отсутствие денег"
> Например: В карманах - голяк (т.е. у кого-то с деньгами проблемы)   Я чаще вижу это слово в интернете, чем слышу в жизни, и там используется как то, о чём говорит Дмитрий.

 Хорошо, например... 
(Я никогда не скажу: Это сделано голяк. Я буду говорить Это сделано галимо!!!)
(Я так-же скажу: С этим д!рьмом у нас - голяк, и все поймут, что я имею ввиду нехватку этого д!рьма)

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Rtyom        Originally Posted by Chuvak        Originally Posted by Dimitri  *галимый* - плохой, некачественный *галимо*, *голяк* - плохо, некачественно   Голяк чаще используется как существительное и означает "отсутствие денег"
> Например: В карманах - голяк (т.е. у кого-то с деньгами проблемы)   Я чаще вижу это слово в интернете, чем слышу в жизни, и там используется как то, о чём говорит Дмитрий.   Хорошо, например... 
> (Я никогда не скажу: Это сделано голяк. Я буду говорить Это сделано галимо!!!)
> (Я так-же скажу: С этим д!рьмом у нас - голяк, и все поймут, что я имею ввиду нехватку этого д!рьма)

 В таком смысле не скажешь, но в таком смысле: 
"Полный голяк :(" - скажешь

----------


## basurero

Дмитрий, это полезно!  
Хоть я не хочу сам использовать эти слова, я часто вижу их в той или иной месте.... Так что, хорошо знать, что значат эти слова, потому что не содержатся в большинстве словарей. 
Не переставай постить в этой теме!

----------


## Dimitri

> Дмитрий, это полезно!  
> Хоть я не хочу сам использовать эти слова, я часто вижу их в том или ином месте.... Так что, хорошо знать, что значат эти слова, потому что они не содержатся в большинстве словарей. 
> Не переставай постить в этой теме!

----------


## kalinka

интересная тема не только для иностранцев я думаю...Мне нравится ка кты объясняешь   ::   
а можешь объяснить ещё слово "стрёмный"? какое другое русское слово может его объяснить?
я слышала - стрёмная программа, стрёмная фотка....но из этого трудно понять вообще-то область его применения.
Спасибо

----------


## Dimitri

> интересная тема не только для иностранцев я думаю...Мне нравится ка кты объясняешь    
> а можешь объяснить ещё слово "стрёмный"? какое другое русское слово может его объяснить?
> я слышала - стрёмная программа, стрёмная фотка....но из этого трудно понять вообще-то область его применения.
> Спасибо

 стремный - то же самое, что страшный.  
стрём = страх. 
Стоять на стрёме = стоять на шухере (стоять на шухере - знаешь что это?) 
%)

----------


## Remyisme

> Originally Posted by kalinka  интересная тема не только для иностранцев я думаю...Мне нравится ка кты объясняешь    
> а можешь объяснить ещё слово "стрёмный"? какое другое русское слово может его объяснить?
> я слышала - стрёмная программа, стрёмная фотка....но из этого трудно понять вообще-то область его применения.
> Спасибо   стремный - то же самое, что страшный.  
> стрём = страх. 
> Стоять на стрёме = стоять на шухере (стоять на шухере - знаешь что это?) 
> %)

 на страже

----------


## Leof

на карауле

----------


## Dimitri

Да.
А когда кричат "шухер!" - значит надо бежать :)) Потому что кто-то идет, кто не должен.

----------


## Lampada

> на карауле

 Или _в карауле_

----------


## Leof

в дозоре! 
быть насторож*е*  ::

----------


## Chuvak

Стоять на шухере =! стоять на страже!!!
(Милиция стоит на страже закона =! Милиция стоит на шухере)

----------


## Rtyom

Милиция на шухере?   ::  Не одобряю...

----------


## Dimitri

> Стоять на шухере =! стоять на страже!!!
> (Милиция стоит на страже закона =! Милиция стоит на шухере)

 Милиция стоит на шухере? лол

----------


## flowforever

> Originally Posted by Chuvak  Стоять на шухере =! стоять на страже!!!
> (Милиция стоит на страже закона =! Милиция стоит на шухере)   Милиция стоит на шухере? лол

 вопрос: зачем ей там стоять?  ::

----------


## Chuvak

> Originally Posted by Chuvak  Стоять на шухере =! стоять на страже!!!
> (Милиция стоит на страже закона =! Милиция стоит на шухере)   Милиция стоит на шухере? лол

 Я этим хотел подчеркнуть, что стоять на шухере и сттоять на страже не одно и то-же!!!  ::

----------


## xexe

> стремный - то же самое, что страшный.  
> стрём = страх. 
> Стоять на стрёме = стоять на шухере (стоять на шухере - знаешь что это?) 
> %)

 Хотела бы добавить еще одно значение слова "стремный" - "странный", но необязательно страшный.
Согласитесь,  перевод "стремная программа" как "страшная программа" - как-то не звучит, скорее странная, какая-то не такая...

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Dimitri  стремный - то же самое, что страшный.  
> стрём = страх. 
> Стоять на стрёме = стоять на шухере (стоять на шухере - знаешь что это?) 
> %)   Хотела бы добавить еще одно значение слова "стремный" - "странный", но необязательно страшный.
> Согласитесь,  перевод "стремная программа" как "страшная программа" - как-то не звучит, скорее странная, какая-то не такая...

 Weird, bizarre would be nice I think.

----------


## xexe

> Weird, bizarre would be nice I think.

 Может быть) есть сомнения насчет слова "причудливый"(bizarre), хотя и его вполне можно употреблять в качестве значения "стремный", просто я так никогда не говорю)

----------

